# Some art of mine :)



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Those are amazing!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks so much for the compliment!! 
I love your avatar- that is SOO true!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

these are good keep up the good work.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are great! Is that a JRT?


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

JRT? sorry :/


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

wow i love to draw but im still no where near as good as that i wish i was i would love to draw and frame a picture of my horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mohegan,

The first pencil sketch has a good feeling and line. It draws the viewer in and gives them a good flow downward and out of the picture. This is important. Artwork should not be "static". 
The simple outline of the QH is also good. You could do something really cool and graphic by duplicating it over and over and making some neat wall paper. I like the solid blue background.
Yeah, shrink it, duplicate it and make a neat background for screensaver!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are beautiful. You are very good!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

